# Soros: I Can’t Stop a Republican ‘Avalanche’



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

George Soros, the billionaire financier who was an energetic Democratic donor in the last several election cycles but is sitting this one out, is not feeling optimistic about Democratic prospects.

"I made an exception getting involved in 2004," Mr. Soros, 80, said in a brief interview Friday at a forum sponsored by the Bretton Woods Committee, which promotes understanding of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.

"And since I didn't succeed in 2004, I remained engaged in 2006 and 2008. But I'm basically not a party man. I'd just been forced into that situation by what I considered the excesses of the Bush administration."

Soros: I Can't Stop a Republican "Avalanche" - NYTimes.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Soros sees the writing on the wall. The DemocRats have become to socialistic and moonbaty. Even their private banker, Soros is bailing on them. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I now add George Soros to my ever growing list of people that I want to see taking the permanant dirt nap. He's 80 now, and ripe for the picking. Some day soon I hope Howie Carr anounces he won't be coming down for breakfast. *


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

soros is fkn subhuman....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Obama is coming to town to endorse Patrick! 

This will have the tell tale story ending like Martha's Senate Election..


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *I now add George Soros to my ever growing list of people that I want to see taking the permanant dirt nap. He's 80 now, and ripe for the picking. Some day soon I hope Howie Carr anounces he won't be coming down for breakfast. *


So what about this article brought out this comment?

The guy is a Dem. He has money, so he contributes it. He sees that his beliefs are not popular and is backing away- what in this article inspires such messages of hatred? Are you against anyone supporting anything you are against?

Maybe I'm an idealist, but I'm so sick of the negative bullshit in politics. When will the Conservatives of this country realize that running around wishing "dirt naps" upon their opposition does nothing but to further perpetuate the image of the gun toting, violent nut jobs the Democrats paint you as?

There's a reason the Limbaughs of the world are not as influential as they could be...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> Soros sees the writing on the wall. The DemocRats have become to socialistic and moonbaty. Even their private banker, Soros is bailing on them.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


He's trying to buy his way in upstairs.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Lost said:


> So what about this article brought out this comment?
> 
> The guy is a Dem. He has money, so he contributes it. He sees that his beliefs are not popular and is backing away- what in this article inspires such messages of hatred? Are you against anyone supporting anything you are against?
> 
> ...


*Lost,*
*I am as entitled to my opinion here just as George Soros is entitled to throw money at left leaning causes which I despise, such as the decriminalization of marijuana in Massachusetts to name just one local issue. Maybe this cost me a couple of future court cases and all these degenerates now trying to lecture me that pot is now somehow "legal" and they can smoke all they want as long as they have less than an ounce and that there is nothing I can do to them, blah blah blah.... How quick I am to pick up on other violations and laws they've broken and they still go to jail.*

*Ummmmm, yeah. How can I support someone when I can't believe their core beliefs? I actually pray for Soros to get eye cancer and pass away as painfully as possible before they put those nickles over his empty eye sockets. Just HC being HC in a PC world, I guess. *


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *Lost,*
> *I am as entitled to my opinion here just as George Soros is entitled to throw money at left leaning causes which I despise, such as the decriminalization of marijuana in Massachusetts to name just one local issue. Maybe this cost me a couple of future court cases and all these degenerates now trying to lecture me that pot is now somehow "legal" and they can smoke all they want as long as they have less than an ounce and that there is nothing I can do to them, blah blah blah.... How quick I am to pick up on other violations and laws they've broken and they still go to jail.*
> 
> *Ummmmm, yeah. How can I support someone when I can't believe their core beliefs? I actually pray for Soros to get eye cancer and pass away as painfully as possible before they put those nickles over his empty eye sockets. Just HC being HC in a PC world, I guess. *


HC, you just made it sound like something in that article made you wish for his demise. That's what I was driving at there. I think my other point spoke for itself (or I hope it did.)


----------

